# Polo shirts, hang or fold?



## Optiplex960 (Oct 29, 2014)

The internet seems to be split on this.
So far I only fold knit sweaters but I've always felt Polo shirts could be hanged because the fabric is much tighter.
do you prefer to hang or fold?


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

I prefer to fold. However, were I to have a ready supply of the nicer, thicker hangars, which would not possibly stretch the shoulders, I would be willing to give that a try. Alas, they are pricey and my success thrifting them has been limited to those I need for suits and sport coats.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I fold mine. I ruined too many in the past with hangers


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

I fold because I need room to hang other things.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a couple dozen polos and I find folding to be the best strategy. For one, my closet space is limited so I need to use it all for shirts and jackets. I also wonder, due to the stretchier nature of the fabric, if hanging could lead to them getting stretched out lengthwise over time. I don't normally find the folds leave much of a mark in pique polo shirts once they are worn.

I fold them in a similar manner to how they are displayed in a store, which gives each polo a nice square stackable shape that looks good on a shelf but also fits in a drawer.


----------



## TexJake (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm lucky to have quite a large closet, so I hang many of my polos. I haven't run into them being "ruined" by hanging, but I also wear them in a pretty regular rotation, so they don't stay hung for a terribly extended time. I think if I didn't have a large closet, I would have no hesitation to fold them though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I always hang all of my Polos. I have a ton of JAB's wide wooden hangers so that the shoulder shape stays intact.


----------



## ncroadwarrior2 (Oct 27, 2014)

adoucett said:


> I have a couple dozen polos and I find folding to be the best strategy. For one, my closet space is limited so I need to use it all for shirts and jackets. I also wonder, due to the stretchier nature of the fabric, if hanging could lead to them getting stretched out lengthwise over time. I don't normally find the folds leave much of a mark in pique polo shirts once they are worn.
> 
> I fold them in a similar manner to how they are displayed in a store, which gives each polo a nice square stackable shape that looks good on a shelf but also fits in a drawer.


+1 for me


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I hang all shirts, polo or otherwise, except for the tee-shirts I exercise in. I haven't noticed that any of them were ruined thereby but then I wear Duluth, which are pretty heavyweight. That may make a difference.


----------



## Mikestyle49 (Sep 29, 2014)

I would love to hang mine. I just don't have the room. so i fold them. if i ever get around to double hanging my closet, i will hang them all up..probably even my jeans


----------



## NattyGreene (Oct 22, 2014)

Fold, not only because of limited closet space, but because I hate when I put on a shirt and the shoulders have little stalagmites.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I fold mine cause I have hardly any room in my closet.


----------



## sethblack (Sep 17, 2013)

I fold all my polos. Mostly because folding marks on polos don't bother me. I only hang stuff I want to keep crease free (dress shirts, dress slacks etc). 
Is there any specific reason why it's better to hang polos?


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

NattyGreene said:


> Fold, not only because of limited closet space, but because I hate when I put on a shirt and the shoulders have little stalagmites.


I hang the ones I wear most often, and fold the rest. To avoid those pesky points on each shoulder of the shirts I hang, I use hangers that have shoulders that curve gently and continuously down instead of the ones that have a straight slope and then abruptly curve inward. The Container Store sells them.


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

CLTesquire said:


> I fold because I need room to hang other things.


+1. This is my life too. Ideally I'd hang, but just not possible as my closet is crammed full already.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I fold. Mostly they go into storage till summer, then they are folded neatly and placed on my shelf.

C.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mine get folded...takes up less closet space and I avoid the stretching/puckering across the shoulders, sometimes left there by the hangers!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I also fold, I've put too many shoulder lumps in them in the past with hangers that are always too short.


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 17, 2009)

For those of you who fold, how do you proceed to store your shirts? I recently moved to a house with less storage and need to fold, but if I keep them in a chest of drawers, I find it difficult to both look through my collection as well as pull out the shirt I want without disturbing all the others.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^I built a stack of shelves in my closet and store the folded and stacked shirts on those shelves. Such allows a quick and remarkably thorough look at my shirt options for any given day!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Fold to avoid shoulder nipples.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Tilton said:


> Fold to avoid shoulder nipples.


...aaand that's what I'm referring to those as from now on.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Tilton said:


> Fold to avoid shoulder nipples.


what are shoulder nipples?


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit (Feb 11, 2015)

Pirendeus said:


> For those of you who fold, how do you proceed to store your shirts? I recently moved to a house with less storage and need to fold, but if I keep them in a chest of drawers, I find it difficult to both look through my collection as well as pull out the shirt I want without disturbing all the others.


Have you tried rolling your folded Polo shirt? First you fold your polo shirt like usual. Then flip the folded shirt collar face down and take 1" or so from the bottom and start rolling. Once you make a roll, the collar and the label/silkscreen print will be visible on top of the roll. You can use a rubberband to tie it or just leave it as is and *stack* your rolled shirts in the shelf. You can easily sort your shirts and retrieve it without flipping other shirts or unfold it. Since the labels are fairly visible, I find the rolling method is quite useful for shirts that you fold.


----------

